# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Вот такой спам теперь ходит:

## Ramil

Получил сегодня вот такое письмо в почтовый ящик, спасибо хочу сказать за то, что дают возможность помечтать, хотя бы несколько секунд: 
THIS IS FOR YOUR ATTENTION.  
We wish to notify you again that you were listed as a beneficiary to the total sum of

----------


## gRomoZeka

Ну, это не новость! Уже несколько лет такой спам ходит, aka "нигерийские письма", это из той же оперы, что и сообщения "Вы выиграли миллион долларов, срочно сообщите номер своего счета".  
Мне вот с недавних пор стали приходить письма про машинки для увеличения членов, иногда даже в стихах. Новая тенденция, что ли? =)

----------


## Rtyom

Да, всё это большой LOL.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Ха-ха-ха, мне только что пришел спам с заголовком "Learn how to have a wonderful life with your rats". )))) 
Сразу вспомнилась комедия про то, как чувак въехал в новую квартиру, а там уже жили тысячи говорящих тараканов. Пришлось им как-то искать общий язык...  ::  
ЗЫ. Извините, не могла удержаться. До сих пор смеюсь.

----------


## Rtyom

А, «Квартирка Джо»...  ::  Весёлый фильмец!  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Люди, Нигерия и лотереи уже не актуальны. Теперь вот в такой обертке обещают бАльшие деньги: 
Capt Jarvis Maxwell Reeves Jr.,
of D Company, 2nd Battalion,
22nd Infantry Regiment. 
Good day, 
I am Capt Jarvis Maxwell Reeves Jr., an American Soldier. I am serving in
the US Army of D Company, 2nd Battalion, 22nd Infantary Regiment, Iraq. As you know we are being attacked by insurgents everyday and car bombs. I and my crew members discovered $700M USD in Saddam Hussein's palace in April 2003. We managed to move away a total sum US$50 Million dollars cash out from the $700M USD, mostly 100-dollar bills ... [...]  
Unfortunately, the rest of my crew members have lost their lives to the
wicked Iraqi insurgents. I therefore seek your partnership to assist me
transfer these funds into your account and invest the funds without
further delay. I will take 65% while you take the other 30% and 5% will be for expenses, no strings. If you are interested I will send you the full
details *but my fear is Can I trust you?*   ::  
[...]
Respectfully,
Capt Jarvis Maxwell Reeves Jr

----------


## Rtyom

::  
Неужели это лучшее, на что способны мошенники?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Неужели это лучшее, на что способны мошенники?

 Ты бы знал, сколько идиотов способны это дело заглотить. 
Когда я был молод, и сетевой маркетинг ещё не набил всем оскомину, я занимался распространением какого-то электронного пособия (я его даже не читал, если честно). Естественно, я рассылал спам куда только было возможно, и естественно, получал "цепочки" клиентов. "Заработал" я на этом деле долларов 40, причём честно отправлял покупателям эту самую электронную книгу (сам я эту книгу скачал через мула). 
Вскоре это дело мне наскучило, и я его забросил (тебя постоянно банят, ты пользуешься всевозможными ухищрениями, чтобы заново закинуть предложения, на почтовый ящик приходят матюки и предложения убить себя "апстену", и пр.) Но ты не поверишь - письма с просьбами рассказать подробнее о "работе по рассылке электронных писем с возможностью зарабатывать до 10000 у.е. в месяц" приходят до сих пор.
Этот мир, похоже, никогда не оскудеет на лохов и идиотов. Ведь если бы на это дело не велись, такие письма бы не рассылались.

----------


## Rtyom

_Немножко спама категории «писем счастья»:_ 
Сегодня национальный день лентяя! Если ты не обрадуешь этой новостью других, у тебя 7 лет будет много работы! Тест полностью 
проверен на личном опыте. Через 4 дня кто-то переделает всю твою работу, кто действительно любит работать! Если ты прерываешь 
цепь, ты будешь всегда тяжело работать. Итак, посылай сообщение 9 людям. 
Сегодня убили Кенни... Разошли это всем своим контактам или он умрёт и завтра. 
...Если отправишь эту эсэмэску 20-ти друзьям, то у тебя кончатся деньги. 
Сегодня Международный день страдания х****й. Пришли эту х***ю десяти своим друзьям, сам зае****ся, других зае***ь и они друг друга позаё*****т.  _И наконец — средства борьбы, чтобы спамер утихомирился:_  
Люди, прекратите отсылать друг другу спам и всякую херню типа «китайских посланий»! Огромная просьба разослать это сообщение всем своим контактам!   

> Спасибо! Не спрашивай за что... Я говорю тебе «спасибо» просто за то, что ты есть. Разошли это сообщение всем людям, которым ты хочешь сказать: «Спасибо». Просто за то, что они есть. И мне, если я вхожу в их число. Если 5 вернётся, ты родился на свет не зря.

 Иди на х*й! Не спрашивай за что. Я говорю тебе: «Иди на х*й» просто за то, что ты есть. Разошли это сообщение всем людям, которым ты хочешь сказать: «Иди на х*й». Просто за то, что они есть. И мне не отсылай, даже если я вхожу в их число. Если 5 вернётся, ты родился на свет зря! Убей себя ап стену, спамер х*ев.

----------


## Ramil

INVESTIGATION DEPARTMENT
MOTTO: SECURITY WATCH
NEW SCOTLAND YARD ROOM 1215
BROADWAY LONDON SW1H 0BG
TEL: +44 70457 80675
EMAIL: morganshelter@yahoo.com
OUR REF: GL-GWAS-005-31 
Attn: Beneficiary, 
I am Capt,Morgan Shelter. Head of Investigation Department (Scotland Yard). Read Carefully :With the high rate of money laundry and terrorist activities/fund has prompt the UK Government, European Union, British finance office, M15,British Metropolitan Police and the Scotland Yard money Laundry crime elite to  investigation numerous fund coming Via African Countrys, Middle East, Asian and Latin America into British and European Union  Banks. 
This excise has been going on for the past Six Year and with year’s month and weeks of head hit investigation. We have Finally discover  that some of these deposited funds are genuine and originated from the Right Sources .Such as Contracts Payment, Inheritance Claim and above it all UK National Lotto Winning Claims. 
For this reason the Uk Government has decided to up hold its Public/international Recognition and influence  by Instructing that the said beneficiary’s entire Fund be paid  to them in full with all accumulated interest and from the records of outstanding payment  your name was discovered as next on the list of the outstanding Payment. 
Based on the finding in this investigation Department  We wish to inform you that your payment is being process and it will be released to you as soon as you respond to this letter. Please re-confirm to me if this is Online with what you have in your record and also re-confirm to me the followings. 
(1) Your full name.
(2) Phone, fax and mobile #.
 (3) Company's name, position and address
 (4) Expected Amount.
.(5) Profession, age and marital status.
 (6) A photo copy of your international Passport  , Drives license or ID Card 
 Note that the only office/paying bank that have right to pay or to contact you in respect to the collection of your  funds will be giving to you by this office. 
We wish to warn you against some impostors, as we have been informed that some impostors are contacting people in respect to the collection of their funds that was long approved in their favor. as we have been on this investigation assignment for some time, cuddly to the top Government official who Are in support to this investigation team to help stop fraudulent activities in the world.  
We apologize on behalf of our government for any delay and lost this must have coursed you. We promise that such thing will not happen again. Finally, we are expecting to hear from you today. 
Yours sincerely, 
Capt Morgan Shelter.
From Head of Investigation Department (SCOTLAND YARD).

----------


## mishau_

Коммерческие предложения рассылаемые из Китая 
"250-я Ичуньская Приграничная Синтетическая Торгово-Экономическая Компания по экспорту и импорту" 
     Наша компания является комплектной экономической субстанцией, которая имеет положение независимого законного человека, объединение, капитал и производство которого образует вместе с членами многоступенчатое органическое целое. 
     В компании средний год - 32 года. 
     Оперативные персоналы с каждым годом все больше. 
     В окмябре 1988 гога наша компания с Японскими и тальянскими предприятиями построить завод местно-специфических продуктов выпускаемый здравоохранительные палочки. 
     Наш товар завоевывает обожание у модных женщин и является умным выбором мужчин. Изделия сделаны из чистого сталиниста улучшеного качества. 
Наша компания - международная компания крепких органий и могучей силы. Она имеет могучую технику и выпускать 6 серийных продукций пользующихся большим спросом. 
     Главное оборудование компании введено из Италии и Японии, а сырье только из бычьей кожи 1 -го сорта. 
     В 94 гоге она стала пепедовым предприятием 2-го разряда крупных типов. 
     Наша основная цель так: Качество первое, а репутация больше всех! 
Главная мысль нашей компании: Солидное отношение к контракту и трогое придерживание репутации!
     Компания искренно желает установить активную и стабильную связь с имеющими мощь партнерами, вместе расширить, совершить великое устремление! 
     Компания на основе смелого творчества установила свои канцелярские пункты в инострашных странах, организовала тортовые сети и подставительства в Ыжной Корее, Юхной Америке, Пинсифании, Волгогпаде, Новосибипске и Санкт-Детербупре. 
     От всей думи приветствуем всяких друзей к нам из разных кругов сторон вести переговор, подруфиться, развивать акономику и вместе разгоготеть. 
     Город Ичунь обладает просторной территорией с богатыми природными ресурсами. Он славится своим названием - “Город своеобразных естественных и гуманитарных пейзажей”. В этой местности растут около 60 видов горных съедобных трав и ягод, таких как: бодяки щетинистые и деревянные грибы, живут черная медведь, летучий дракон и водяной олень. Среди диких фруктов есть: кедровый орех, орешник и желудь. Растет стройный, вечнозеленый во все времена года вековой лес кедров и лес искусственных лиственниц. Имеются богатые ресурсы железа и магнитного железняка для производства херросплавов, вольф амприродный его цвет блестящий, а так же непонятные ресурсы в 250 тысяч My угодные для освоения. 
     Список предложения на покупку и прогажу: 
          1. Продукты из строительных материалов: 
     1) Европейская ветчина - является самой хорошей породой нашей компании. Ее материалы хорошие и чистые. Ее придача -научная, без едкого вещества, без никакого пигмента, ее упаковка красива, ее поперечный разрез хорош. Мы желаем вам, что Европейская ветчина приведет безграничные счастья и радости для вас.
          А также имеются:
     2) Сгущеный апельсиный сок
     3) Говядиная вермишель натурального сока
     4) Лапши полуфабрикантов
     5) Консервы из поваренного бумпукового
     6) Лапша с бобовым джемом (последний только мешок) 
          2. Одежда: 
     1) Свиная и конная щетина, шерсть зайца и разные пухи
     2) Х/б сеточная детская юбка советского стиля
     3) Противоморозный костюм
     4) Ковбойские одежды
     5) Миниюбка из овчины
     6) Майка из овчины с воротом из песцы
     7) Мужское полупальто из говядины  ::  Мужская майка из второго слоя свиной кожи 
          3. Печные средства: 
     1) Одноразныс памочки
     2) Магнитный балл иглоукалывания на здравоохранение 3 Изделия прокладного искусства
     4) Зажилка от кашля, В этой изящной зажилке установлен имиттер энергии высокопрочного редкоземельного остоянного магнита. С ее помощью нажимать ладонь и соответствующие точки позволяет успокаивать черепной нерв, ночной пот, раскол лба. апоплексия и не может говорить, для укрепления почек и усиления ЯН; Противопоказано больным с недостаточностью ИНЬ.
     5) Чернильно-орешковая кислота.
Показатели: экстра-класс, первый разряд.
Показания: Достоверно выражает хорошую эффективность для лечения отсутствия половой страсти.
Упаковка: В каждом мешке 1000 таблеток. Данный препарат не содержит химический состав.
Метод употребления: Принимать жидкость ртом (для детей поменьше). Запасать запечатно в темном месте,
     6) Одноразовая перчатка из пластмассы
     7) Одноразовая операционная перчатка из казеинового клея 
          4. Передовые техники: 
     1) Скорозаморозильный шкаф
     2) Трактор с четырьмя колесами
     3) Пешеходный трактор
     3) Медный ручной прожектор
     6) Лунная машина
     7) Четырехнишущая машина 
          А так же: 
     1. Внеплановые деревья
     2.  а) карандаши с речинкон
          б) без резинки/цветные
          в) пульсирующие

----------


## Leof

ООООоо!  ::

----------


## Basil77

::   ::   ::  Пацталом!

----------


## Scorpio

Смешно (хоть и боянчег).

----------


## Rtyom

А-а-а! Супер! Китайчеги, ищо, ищо!..  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Смешно (хоть и баянчик).

----------


## Rtyom

Не знаю, в какую тему написать, но сюда вроде тоже можно. Мне уже второй раз приходит на почту такая шняга:   

> Hi happy day to you,i am miss Olivia who viewed your profile today on www.masterrussian.com and like it very much,which makes me to write to you to let you know that i am intrested in you,therefore i will like you to write me back through my mail address so that i will tell you futher about myself and send you also my picture for you to know me physically. 
> Here is my mail address,  olivia_wiltordy@yahoo.ca 
> It is better that we do not count on age,religion,colour even our distance since they don't matter because what matters most is real love.
> Waiting to read from you direct in my mail address.hears from you
> Miss Olivia.

 Первый раз было это давно, ещё в начале года. Я решил поиздеваться над спамером, но после пары писем, он «вдруг» исчез. Схема банальна: когда ты отзываешься, начинается старый боян с капаньем на мозги о том, что-де политическая ситуация у нас в стране плохая, все мои родственники убиты, у меня заоблачные счета в банке, которые самостоятельно взять не могу. 
Короче, это утечка «мыла» с форума, что ли? Никому такое гэ не приходило больше?

----------


## Ramil

А может это любовь?  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Очень смешно!   ::     ::

----------


## BappaBa

Сегодня получил такое письмо (адресованное Полу Маккартни): 
45, Serova str., Tver,                                                                                                
                                                                                          170019 Russia
                                                                                                     2nd  September 
Dear Sir Paul
   We are a couple of your devoted fans, I daresay we have been your admirers since 1960-ies! My name is Nina and my husband’s name’s Victor. From that distant past and up to these days we have listened with delight to your wonderful music  such as the “Help” album and other masterpieces that  have become classic.
    Now we have to apply to you for help as in this critical situation none can help us but only you. We both are not young and not healthy any more. My husband has   
detachment of ciliar body, stroke and a bubonocele. I have a weak heart and a very high blood pressure – 240:130, diseased legs and in addition an allergy. I’m 57, I’m on pension and get 80$ monthly, my dear husband is 56, he gets 250$ a month – it is not enough even to buy food and necessary medicines. We have the only daughter Olga who is 21, she studies by correspondence (for free) at the Tver state university at the department of law, to take her lectures and exams she often has to take honorary leave at her work. Her monthly wage is 240$.
   Dear Sir Paul, if only you can help us with the accomplishment of our  dwelling. It is our real trouble! We live in a part of a little house (46 sq.m.). It has been in an 
emergency state for a long time and it is really dangerous to live in it: the roof leaks, the floor is breaking, the walls are rotten and the ceiling is going to fall. To sell it in order to buy or to build another dwelling (even a tiny flat) is impossible, we have no money and no chance to get it anywhere, and it is hopeless to wait for any help from the state. 
   We have a great asking for you: help us, ordinary poor people, if you only can and consider it requisite.
   To live in our house is very dangerous, it is unfit for human habitation (we enclose two photographs of it), and buying a little one-roomed flat or building a tiny house at this place requires *minimum 140,000$*. 
   Hoping for your help, yours faithfully and respectfully, 
Shashanov Victor 
(cell phone number 8-903-801-57-66)
Shashanova Nina  
(cell phone number 8-903-807-25-62)
Shashanova Olga  
(cell phone number 8-920-686-73-1 ::    
Уважаемый Сэр Пол Маккартни. 
Пишут Вам поклонники Вашего творчества с 60 х годов Виктор и Нина Шашановы из России из города Тверь. В те далекие годы и до сего времени мы заслушиваемся Вашим альбомом «Помощь» и другими Вашими произведениями – ставшими сейчас классикой.
Ну, а теперь мы вынуждены обратиться за помощью к Вам, потому, что в нашей ситуации кроме Вас нам не поможет ни кто. Мы оба больные пожилые люди. У моего мужа отслойка сетчатки глаз и нарушение мозгового кровообращения и паховая грыжа. У меня  больное сердце и очень высокое давление – 240 на 130, больные ноги и, вдобавок к этому аллергия. Мне, Нине – 57 лет, получаю пенсию – 80$. Мужу, Виктору – 56 лет, получает 250$. Нам этих денег не хватает даже на питание и на лекарства. У нас есть дочь Ольга – ей 21 год, она работает и учится на бесплатном отделении Тверского Государственного университета (юридический факультет) на заочном отделении. По месту работы она вынуждена часто брать неоплачиваемый отпуск для учебы и сдачи экзаменов. Ее зарплата 240$. 
Уважаемый Сэр Пол Маккартни, если можете, помогите в благоустройстве нашего жилья. Это наша беда. Мы живем в части небольшого домика (46 кв. м.). Он давно находится в аварийном состоянии, жить в нем опасно: течет крыша, пол проваливается, стены гнилые, потолок падает. Продать его и купить другое жилье, даже самую дешевую квартиру невозможно, денег нет и взять негде, а от государства помощи ждать бесполезно. Государству до нас дела нет.
С большей просьбой к Вам, уважаемый Сэр Пол Маккартни, помогите нам, простым бедным людям, если можете и считаете это нужным.
Жить в нашем доме очень опасно, а для строительства на этом месте маленького домика, или на покупку маленькой квартиры необходимо *минимум 140 000$.*
С надеждой на Вашу помощь, и с глубоким уважением к Вам 
Шашанов Виктор Евгеньевич (моб.тел.8 903 801 57 66)
Шашанова Нина Арсеньевна  (моб.тел.8 903 807 25 62)
Шашанова Ольга Викторовна (моб.тел.8 920 686 73 1 ::  Россия. 170019. г.Тверь. ул. Серова (частный сектор) дом №45 Шашановым.

----------


## Rtyom

Глупая русская душа...

----------


## Оля

> Сегодня получил такое письмо (*адресованное Полу Маккартни*)

 Так вот ты какой... северный олень.   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  Сегодня получил такое письмо (*адресованное Полу Маккартни*)   Так вот ты какой... северный олень.

 =) Дело в том, что я когда-то сделал сайт про Пола, ну и, при наличии времени, поддерживаю его. Часто приходят письма с просьбой дать личный е-мейл Маккартни =), а вот такое, адресованное ему самому, получил впервые. Если быть точным, то это не спам, конечно, а развод. =)

----------

